
Custom 3D Printed MIDI Controller Knobs - iansmith9876
https://www.iansmith.is/blog/custom-3D-printed-midi-controller-knobs
======
buffet_overflow
If you get tired of painting, you could insert a layer change filament swap
(M600 gcode, or manual option in Slic3r) to swap from black to white as you
reach the notch cutout, and back to black once you clear it. You should then
be able to see the white color from the front.

~~~
iansmith9876
Cool idea! I haven’t tried any filament swaps yet but it sounds like it would
work well for this. I’ll look into it for a second version.

------
salamanderman
That's a lovely little end to end tutorial of all the steps of producing a
custom part with a 3d printer! ... I've worked in 3d printing technologies for
close to a decade so I've read a lot of blogs and articles.

~~~
iansmith9876
Thanks a lot! I’m fairly new to it so I’m glad you enjoyed it.

------
dannylmathews
Fun . And appreciate you sharing the file.

